# R35 day Santa pod: Real world results stock vs Y-pipe vs AccessPORT GTC TUNES



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Excellent day at pod yesterday. Big thanks to Ludders and John Fuggles for organising a great day well done, these guys are the best.

Hottest day of the year. Delighted to see great turn out of 35's.

Here it is in black and white, forget dyno figures here is the black dyno all of us at the same track, same day, all pump fuel, same tires

GTC Tuned AccessPORT takes up the first 9 places ! some guys running 10+ runs thoughout the day no one broke a gearbox or engine :bowdown1:

Next wave is Y-pipes then follows complete OEM stock 

Hats off to Alex for winning the day with a 10.7 @ 133 one run straight of the box, slipping clutch, no more runs until we sort out uprated clutch.










We couldn't be more pleased for John Hatton with an amazing 10.8 @ 127.8, 60ft 1.72 decat and tune. 14 + launches/runs. Drove all way from Scotland ! Well done John really delighted for you to have joined the 10 sec Club and putting faith in the AccessPORT from the early days 

One pic of John i caught 











Wish my sparing partner Jurgen had been there but know he has bigger and better things to come !


What's next up for the accessPORT ? just yesterday recieved an email from Joe saying TCM tuning software beta is starting


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

ye fair play to John, thats one determined Scott :thumbsup: just goes to show what can be achieved with a little GTC tweaking :flame:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Any chance of adding some meat to those figures Ben?

e.g what mods each car has?

Then we can see which mods give most ooomph!


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Any chance of adding some meat to those figures Ben?
> 
> e.g what mods each car has?
> 
> Then we can see which mods give most ooomph!


I was car 33 and I have only a Milltech? "Y" pipe.

AP is in the process of ordering now as I went head to head with the red 35 (sorry i didnt catch your name) on the day (which had the AP) and got completely thrashed!!

The difference was truly amazing in my opinion.

Thanks again to everyone for organizing.


----------



## ARW (Jul 3, 2009)

Firstly I would like to echo Ben's comments and say a huge thank you to John & Jeff for a great day. Also it was great to meet up with a bunch of like minded GTR owners. 

Re meat on the bones - car 14 - GTC Y pipe, Milltek cat back exhaust and a mighty fine custom tune from Ben.

Definately the way forward but John & Alex are clearly raising the bar... :bowdown1:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Well Alex's car is totally different as it has larger turbos plus all the gubbins, but Jon H's result was stupendous!

Just for the record, my car has the K&N panel filters, Cobb w/GTC custom tune, Akrapovic Evolution ti exhaust system (Y-pipe and cat-back), Injector Dynamics 1000cc injectors (at this stage more for safety and to prevent fuel cut at v. high speed than adding power).

My car was dynoed at 591hp (flywheel) before the injectors were fitted. 

Oh and I was the only car there on Toyo R888 tyres which didn't turn out to be the great help I hoped they'd be!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

looks like you guys had fun


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Looks like you had a good day guys. Well done to all that made a run

We should do an old vr's new GTR event like they did on top gear


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

nice times guys, shame i missed out - would of love to have seen what mine could of done in its last tune prior to its engine failure as i ran 10.9 without the IC,Injectors, Intakes and new GTC maps...10.8 10.7 (who knows maybe 11.0)

but yous know the story lol..BOOM

hopefully the new engine and turbos will be ready for the next R35 Shootout (early next year)..


well done guys a lot of nice times there


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Guys,

Really enjoyed the day with you all but i did warn you the beast from the North was coming and dispite the smile i am competitive:chuckle:

But fair play ! i have to add a comment on the dyno versus the strip debate .......it's not that simple.

I spent the latter part of last year at Crail in Fife trying to get into the 10's as i knew i had the horses and the twisty stuff to do it thanks to Ben at GTC, Thistle with great hot of the press maps and of course Duncan Stark at hypertech who checks everything as it was done to ensure it was an inprovement.:bowdown1:

However what i really learned over those heartbreaking months was it's NOT the power it's how you lay it down. What i learned at Crail as it is a very slippery cold track was that i had to have the tyres hot, the gravel and dust cleaned off and the rubber well connected to the road and the motor as cool as i could have it safely.

The reasons I think for the result at SP on Saturday are as follows:
1. GTC Y pipe :thumbsup:
2. GTC decat downpipes:thumbsup:
3. Great tunes from thistle:bowdown1:
4. Great workshop backup from Duncan:clap:
5. Great driver:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
6. last but the most important was great advice from many people and not least from Ludders:clap: who looked at my 60ft times and said if i could get them into the 1.7's then i would break the 10's.

Well sorry to burst the dyno versus 1/4 mile debate but the truth is that i have been focused on the first 60ft for the last 8 months. I did a burn up before each start. I tried washing the tyre via the water and avoiding the water, i lower my tyre pressures to 23psi, i also noted that the right hand track was the Pro track and being preped for the big boys and basically i did everything to improve the 60ft time.

the result was that I washed my tyres, I did a burn up, i chose the right hand track, I let my motor cool for a hour.....result i did a 10.8831 1/4, 60ft of 1.7298 and a terminal of 127.38 on the best run.

So the debate continuers as I'm sure there were many there with more power under the bonnet I'm just a sly old fox :chuckle:

Can't wait to get another 200 GG's then we can have some fun.

Thanks Ludders for the pep talk:bowdown1:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

well done mate


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

John you old dog!

Great time buster


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> well done mate


Wish you were there Jurgen but I sure you have plans hatching for great things to come.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> John you old dog!
> 
> Great time buster


Better than the Chaterham :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Minus the golf ball effect John, you'd have gone even faster, good effort.

10th and the fastest non mapped car I think, I guess I'll have to do the map for next time.

John, how much labour is involved in fitting these downpipes?

Ben, I presume you supplied the seats for Alex, how much and do you have any suggestions for a rear seat delete?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

johnhanton57 said:


> Wish you were there Jurgen but I sure you have plans hatching for great things to come.


if i was there i would of been there all day launching with you lol, us northern lot eh..

last time i did 12 launches or so..


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

robsm said:


> Minus the golf ball effect John, you'd have gone even faster, good effort.


LOL! I think the "golf ball effect" due to the thousands of dead insects plastered all over the front of John's car helped his terminal speed greatly! :chuckle:

They did do a Mythbusters where they stuck dimples all over the surface of a full size car and its fuel economy did noticeably improve despite the extra weight of the covering...


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

looking at alexs terminal i think thats an easy 10.5 car


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

robsm said:


> Minus the golf ball effect John, you'd have gone even faster, good effort.
> 
> 10th and the fastest non mapped car I think, I guess I'll have to do the map for next time.
> 
> ...



Labour is around four to five hours for the down pipes but get someone good to do them. Duncan Stark at Hypertech did mine and he charges a reasonable hourly rate and knows the benifits of using Lusol and waiting and he does not mess up your Lamda sensors. Make sure you have the downpipes ceramic coated preferably the high performance white ceramic from Zircotec which i think Ben now uses to coat the pipes. You wont regret as the noise is great especially the pops and bangs on the overrun. Dont forget the remap now your motor can breath


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> LOL! I think the "golf ball effect" due to the thousands of dead insects plastered all over the front of John's car helped his terminal speed greatly! :chuckle:
> 
> They did do a Mythbusters where they stuck dimples all over the surface of a full size car and its fuel economy did noticeably improve despite the extra weight of the covering...


Should have seen the golf ball effect by the time I got into Aberdeen on Saturday night/sunday morning it was epic:chuckle:

Cheers for a great day David


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Well done chaps

Just a shame I spent 5 1/2 hours on the road taking my ol Aunt back to Hayling Island after Mums birthday. Errr um "stock" thought Mr Yu had a whopping 750 ??? or was it that he couldn’t get all that power down on the “wrong” tyres ?

Shame Mr Eckutec couldn't come and play, but would like to when we rearrange the 8th of “RAIN” May Day!!!


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Are we saying that apart from the 10.7 time all the rest are Cobb/Exhaust or less ?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

ChuckUK said:


> Are we saying that apart from the 10.7 time all the rest are Cobb/Exhaust or less ?


yep


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ChuckUK said:


> Are we saying that apart from the 10.7 time all the rest are Cobb/Exhaust or less ?



No, the top 8 are accessPORT remapped. middle guys just Y-pipe and finally lower group mostly oem stock

1. Alex- modified oem turbo, 1000cc injectors, 76mm intake, Titan full decat.
2. John- full decat + accessPORT gtc remap 
3. Stephen - Titan full decat, 1000c injectors, 76mm intake, hard pipes
4. Alex R - accessPORT GTC remap + Y-pipe & exhaust
5. David Yu- accessPORT GTC remap + Y-pipe & akrapovic exhaust + 1000cc injectors
6. ben - Titan full decat + Forge intercooler + accessPORT GTC remap
7. Sander - accessPORT gtc remap + Y-pipe
8. Efte - accessPORT gtc remap + einsmap exhaust & Y-pipe



stock cars around 11.8 @ 118-120

Tuned 11.1-2 @ 124-126


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Interesting, why do some folk have injectors and others not for similiar times ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ChuckUK said:


> Interesting, why do some folk have injectors and others not for similiar times ?


because on stage 2 + map the oem 550cc injectors are close to maxing out, similar oem 60mm intake can not flow any more air. Also for high speed 150mph + bigger injectors is recommended with remap


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I was the only person to send Ben datalogs taken at over 180mph when I did Vmax at Bruntingthorpe back in March.

With my Akrapovic system, K&N filters and his custom GTC tune, I was beginning to run out of injector at those very high speeds so Ben suggested I buy bigger injectors for safety.

So they're not likely to add much power as I was already at the limit of what the stock turbos/coolers can safely handle.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

So what power Mr Yu ? 590 ??


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Very impressive guys!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Profile of the Beast, 
The dyno last year done by Duncan at Hypertech in Falkirk and the result of Ben and Thistle GTC COBB, map and decat:chuckle::chuckle: still got that grin from Saturday:chuckle:

Alex,
I will be following your lead mate and adding turbo's when i have the Cash:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

So adding larger injectors and intake is safer and wll be needed anyway for further tuning right? How much for those Ben?


----------



## sander daniels (Apr 14, 2010)

*What a difference a custom makes!*

:bowdown1:Hi guys, Its Sander /car 21/just Milltek Y-pipe and COBB custom stage 2. I had a great day and as John said think a lot is down to practice and not just pure BHP. I was amazed that a 720BHP and standard (say 510BHP) GT-R are just 1 second apart.
My car (red GT-R that raced Smikee) posted 11.26sec with 125.59 terminal speed; highest result for car without full exhaust and injectors. I basically spend GBP 1,500 for -0.6s and 7MPH+; another similar gain costs some GBP 15,000 I think. Fair? 
I ran 6 runs and it seems the main difference really is the launch. My clutch engaged between 1,200 and 1,700RPM with the 1,700 also being my best run (see datalog). Is there a trick to get the clutch to engage at say 3,000 RPM for a "flying start"?

Looking at my datalog, I hope you guys can comment on the following:
- car runs till 6,850RPM in auto-Race mode. Gear-change seems to take 300ms consistantly (moment revs peaks till pick up again). Is there new 2011 software available to speed things up?
- My throttle position does NOT get higher than 89.38%; Why? (I did put my foot down!)
- Max boost was 22.59PSI or 1.56 BAR on the overrun ! Yet 20.23PSI / 1.39 BAR using full throttle. Is that normal for the standard turbo's?
- Boost does not go up all the time but actually fluctuates a bit; reason? I thought boost was directly linked to RPM on the custom COBB/GTC stage 2 99oct map? 
This might also explain that the BHP and torque graph from my COBB show small dips
- Boost only reached 14.79PSI / 1.02 BAR in first gear. Is the boost pressure electronicly limited in first gear?
- Injector pulse got up to 21.16mS; what does this mean? My AFR was 12.87 at this stage and 11.61 and was the lowest reading at full throttle; 14.11 the highest. Save?
- My knock sums reached 445 at full throttle / 6,100RPM/ 15.6PSI/ AFR 12.3. Sounds save ? More tuning potential?

I really loved the day and the ability to see the amazing work from COBB/GTC working in practice. I can recommend the custom tune to anyone since the "standard" stage 2 map gave such aggressive boost at 3,500RPM and a flat powercurve at the top that the car was a lot harder to control out of corners. 1,000 miles through Wales during 3 trips resulted in lots of side-ways action/moments before I got the custom tune

Again, well done for organising and hope some of you are willing to answer my questions
Any London meetup planned?

Sander, 07909 882643 (can send you my datalog/Excel sheet)


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

sander daniels said:


> :bowdown1:Hi guys, Its Sander /car 21/just Milltek Y-pipe and COBB custom stage 2. I had a great day and as John said think a lot is down to practice and not just pure BHP. I was amazed that a 720BHP and standard (say 510BHP) GT-R are just 1 second apart.
> My car (red GT-R that raced Smikee) posted 11.26sec with 125.59 terminal speed; highest result for car without full exhaust and injectors. I basically spend GBP 1,500 for -0.6s and 7MPH+; another similar gain costs some GBP 15,000 I think. Fair?
> I ran 6 runs and it seems the main difference really is the launch. My clutch engaged between 1,200 and 1,700RPM with the 1,700 also being my best run (see datalog). Is there a trick to get the clutch to engage at say 3,000 RPM for a "flying start"?
> 
> ...


i would say turn your boost down a touch and improve your AFR a litte


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

It's interesting that your 0-60 is almost the same as a standard car, yet 0-100 is down by about 1sec, I wonder if this is because of the low boost in first as your describe.

I've never fully understood the way boost works with dips etc, I've always assumed you want max boost from say 3.5k right to the redline in a perfect straight line.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

sander daniels said:


> :bowdown1:Hi guys, Its Sander /car 21/just Milltek Y-pipe and COBB custom stage 2. I had a great day and as John said think a lot is down to practice and not just pure BHP. I was amazed that a 720BHP and standard (say 510BHP) GT-R are just 1 second apart.
> My car (red GT-R that raced Smikee) posted 11.26sec with 125.59 terminal speed; highest result for car without full exhaust and injectors. I basically spend GBP 1,500 for -0.6s and 7MPH+; another similar gain costs some GBP 15,000 I think. Fair?
> I ran 6 runs and it seems the main difference really is the launch. My clutch engaged between 1,200 and 1,700RPM with the 1,700 also being my best run (see datalog). Is there a trick to get the clutch to engage at say 3,000 RPM for a "flying start"?
> 
> ...



Firstly well done for Saturday Sander, pleased you ran 



- car runs till 6,850RPM in auto-Race mode. Gear-change seems to take 300ms consistently (moment revs peaks till pick up again). Is there new 2011 software available to speed things up?

No, one clutch engages whilst the other disengages, torque is reduced through ignition retard during this period. Not feasible to make it quicker without making it jerkier. Could increase clutch capacity with the AP NIS 006 TCM release coming soon.

Clutch behaviour, this is normal LC2. There is the lift the brake trick to get a 5000 RPM launch but it isn't kind to the gearbox.

- My throttle position does NOT get higher than 89.38%; Why? (I did put my foot down!)

89% of 5V is the voltage the throttle position sensor gives when wide open.


- Max boost was 22.59PSI or 1.56 BAR on the overrun ! Yet 20.23PSI / 1.39 BAR using full throttle. Is that normal for the standard turbo's?


Lift off boost pressures do not go into the engine. 2nd gear IIRC goes momentarily higher, we've emailed you a lower boost map for road use.

- Boost does not go up all the time but actually fluctuates a bit; reason? I thought boost was directly linked to RPM on the custom COBB/GTC stage 2 99oct map? 

It is but boost always fluctuates, it is actually quite hard to control, but this is quite smooth for a tuned turbocharged engine, from the driver's seat it should feel smooth.

- This might also explain that the BHP and torque graph from my COBB show small dips


More to do with sampling times, all power/torque measurements using road or roller dynos are heavily smoothed, the raw data is rough.

- Boost only reached 14.79PSI / 1.02 BAR in first gear. Is the boost pressure electronically limited in first gear?


Not enough time and load to get more than 1 bar in 1st, you'll see his wastegate duty is at 100% trying. Mechanical limitation of any high pressure turbo engine with decent sized turbos.



- Injector pulse got up to 21.16mS; what does this mean? My AFR was 12.87 at this stage and 11.61 and was the lowest reading at full throttle; 14.11 the highest. Save?


The time the injector is being opened for. The leaner AFR would be in a lower gear or a transient, the richer probably in a higher gear as the car heated up. The AFR looked fine throughout. Again a single value is not important, but it should be around 12 or a bit higher during full throttle in intermediate gears, which is about mid 11s on external wideband with no cats.


- My knock sums reached 445 at full throttle / 6,100RPM/ 15.6PSI/ AFR 12.3. Sounds save ? More tuning potential?


Safe, ideal, just what is wanted. No more safe tuning potential in there. Knock is similar or less than what an oem map can typically record.

No more tuning potenial without bigger injectors & Intake


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

I watched you guys on saturday all good stuff,the r35 on a small tune is a fantastic car.

Big power though will really show as speed gets serious ie 145mph to 190mph,and not many guys are going to do that too often.


----------



## sander daniels (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks JM/Chuck/Ben for your answers! Mechanical boost limitation in first gear seems to explain why 3.5sec 0-60 is about as good as any of us achieve with standard turbo's. As "ChuckUK" said, I would have expected max boost from 3,500 to 6,850 RPM. In reality my max boost on full throttle is 20.23PSI/1.39 BAR at 4,375RPM, drops to 17.33PSI/1.19BAR at 5,175RPM and just 13.71PSI/0.95 BAR at 6,737RPM. My questions:
- Would you not be able to get an extra 50BHP is boost stayed at appr 20PSI / close to 1.4 BAR?
- What would be the result of boost was not below 1 BAR but more like 1.4 BAR near the red-line / 6,500 RPM? Would it result in mechanical damage? Would the standard airbox /intercooler be able to cope at such RPM? High knock values? Other trouble?
- As the change from 2-3 gear and 3-4th gear happens at some 5,500RPM, max boost in reality does not deliver more than 1.1-1.2 BAR (16-17.4 PSI) which seems a shame given the potential of the standard turbo's

Ben, you sent me a new map with "max boost at 1.3" rather than the 1.4BAR my GT-R achieves now. Is that because of safety concerns or....?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

sander daniels said:


> Thanks JM/Chuck/Ben for your answers! Mechanical boost limitation in first gear seems to explain why 3.5sec 0-60 is about as good as any of us achieve with standard turbo's. As "ChuckUK" said, I would have expected max boost from 3,500 to 6,850 RPM. In reality my max boost on full throttle is 20.23PSI/1.39 BAR at 4,375RPM, drops to 17.33PSI/1.19BAR at 5,175RPM and just 13.71PSI/0.95 BAR at 6,737RPM. My questions:
> - Would you not be able to get an extra 50BHP is boost stayed at appr 20PSI / close to 1.4 BAR?
> - What would be the result of boost was not below 1 BAR but more like 1.4 BAR near the red-line / 6,500 RPM? Would it result in mechanical damage? Would the standard airbox /intercooler be able to cope at such RPM? High knock values? Other trouble?
> - As the change from 2-3 gear and 3-4th gear happens at some 5,500RPM, max boost in reality does not deliver more than 1.1-1.2 BAR (16-17.4 PSI) which seems a shame given the potential of the standard turbo's
> ...





oem actuators can only hold 1.4 falling to 1.1 at top. Yes similar oem intake is on limit and so are injectors and coolers. Guys like Alex are running 1.5 bar all the way to top but he has supporting mods

Yes send you lower boost map for road use.

btw i've seen Fairuz and Bruce record 2.8 sec 0-60 on their accessPORTS


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I thought I read somewhere way back everyone was stating the OEM actuators were fine, even the standard car the boost falls off at the top of the rev range, does this mean we now need new actuators ?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Boost does not equal airflow. The stock turbos are too small to efficiently run anything like the boost curves being discussed. About 1 bar at 7000 RPM is a sensible limit.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

If you guys want more air flow you need to do this


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice pics, is this option cheaper/better than new turbos ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ChuckUK said:


> Nice pics, is this option cheaper/better than new turbos ?



yes modifying the oem turbo's in the UK is cost effective vs buying say new Greddy units from Japan. Keeps the great oem spool response too


----------



## Mr Bizzle (Jul 17, 2008)

Aye Aye Mincerboy 

So what did you do to the turbo's? Replace the core/compressor wheel & housing with an uprated version and machine the exhaust housing to accept a bigger wheel? + fit uprated actuators?

What are the modified stock turbo's rated too now?

Bandwagon-boy.

:chuckle:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Looking at the BHP to weight figures of say 600bhp and 1850kg (with driver and fuel) and launching with say a 1.7ish 60ft time and still resulting in low 11s and 120plus terminals from the tuned but standard turbo cars.

It seems to me that the times being achieved are pretty amazing and better than you might expect (based purely on the stats).

I think that compared to say a manual 600bhp R34 of the same weight (with say a teenager in the boot lol) a 34GTR driver with no mechanical sympathy might get a lower 60ft due to launching at 8000rpm but would still lose as it would take a Stig to get any where near the paddle shift 300ms gearchanges which must be worth what? half a second off the quarter compared to the manual car?

From a 1/4 mile calculator

4WD - 600bhp & 1850kg 
Power to Weight: 329 bhp/ton 
0-60: 4.1 
0-100: 8.9 
60-100: 4.8 
1/4 Mile ET: 12.23 
1/4 Mile Terminal: 120 
Dragstrip 1/4 Mile ET: 11.93 
Dragstrip 1/4 Mile Terminal: 123 

It just shows how good the car is overall with minor tuning.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

The torque is reduced during a change by ignition retard, but as one clutch disengages the other engages, the throttles stay wide open, the dump valves don't open and the turbos stay at full boost. Compared to my manual shifts I think it saves at least a second on a quarter mile, which is equivalent to considerable weight or power.

As an example, my last car which I drag raced had the same power as a stock R35 but weighed 450kg less. It did similar quarter miles and terminals to a stock R35. It was hampered by turbo lag, was difficult to launch, and there were four gearchanges in the first 8 seconds.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

thistle said:


> The torque is reduced during a change by ignition retard, but as one clutch disengages the other engages, the throttles stay wide open, the dump valves don't open and the turbos stay at full boost. Compared to my manual shifts I think it saves at least a second on a quarter mile, which is equivalent to considerable weight or power.
> 
> As an example, my last car which I drag raced had the same power as a stock R35 but weighed 450kg less. It did similar quarter miles and terminals to a stock R35. It was hampered by turbo lag, was difficult to launch, and there were four gearchanges in the first 8 seconds.


The thing is with a 35 you really can get about as close as possible to having it all - I mean a very very quick street/track/drag car without resorting to stripping the car out and or massive upgrades.

I have to work so damn hard to just get similar times at 1750kg. But managed to do just enough to win the last round of the HKS series street class against a 500kg lighter 600hp RX7 - OK James has run better and so have I (11.00) but it's first over the line that counts...

What is amazing is that the top 6 or 7 GTR's from the shootout could have taken that win too, (with good reaction times).

I know I'd be a lot faster without the aircon and DVD player - but that's my choice and I get to drive there and back with passengers - a 35 owner could do the same.

here are the times.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

blue34 said:


> Looking at the BHP to weight figures of say 600bhp and 1850kg (with driver and fuel) and launching with say a 1.7ish 60ft time and still resulting in low 11s and 120plus terminals from the tuned but standard turbo cars.
> 
> It seems to me that the times being achieved are pretty amazing and better than you might expect (based purely on the stats).
> 
> ...


Recalculate as I'm 112 KG


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Yeah, not only am I "heavy set" but I arrived with 3/4 tank of fuel! Doh! :chuckle:

Ran some figures on my Vbox and without correcting for rollout (i.e. no rollout), my best 0-60mph time was 3.4s (done 3.2s on the road before in a lower state of tune), best 0-100mph was 7.2s (equal to my best on, er, private track time).


----------



## sander daniels (Apr 14, 2010)

What needs doing and what is the cost (new actuators?) to keep boost at 1.3BAR+ all the way to the red-line? Can this be done while keeping the standard turbo's+intercooler but by changing ... ?
Any reason my car posted a really high max boost of 1.39 BAR in second or higher gears but dropped off just below 1 BAR at 6,500+ ? (seems a big drop)
I did shift manually in race mode during 2 runs and lost out by 0.6 seconds on the 1/4 mile as a result. Auto is king!


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

New actuators will not allow 1.3 bar at the red line (and if you forced it the turbos would probably go supersonic and explode), you need bigger turbos. If you take 3.8 litres and multiply by 7000 RPM and divide by 2 (4 stroke Otto) and have about 90% VE then you have 12000 litres per minute. Then multiply by 1 (atmospheric) + 1.3 + 0.2 intercooler losses = 2.5 bar and you have 30000 litres per minute or 30m^3/min. 1.2kg/m^3 air density at 20C gives 36kg/min. Convert to lb/min (*2.2) = 79 lb/min. So you're going to need a pair of 40 lb/min turbos, or turbos that can do about 800 BHP.

Stock turbos are all done just over 600 BHP. The size of the wheels in them is just not big enough. See the problem?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

sander daniels said:


> What needs doing and what is the cost (new actuators?) to keep boost at 1.3BAR+ all the way to the red-line? Can this be done while keeping the standard turbo's+intercooler but by changing ... ?
> Any reason my car posted a really high max boost of 1.39 BAR in second or higher gears but dropped off just below 1 BAR at 6,500+ ? (seems a big drop)
> I did shift manually in race mode during 2 runs and lost out by 0.6 seconds on the 1/4 mile as a result. Auto is king!


yes agred auto is best.

The oem actuators can only hold 1 bar at top.

Its not recommended to run higher than 1 bar at top on oem turbo's, they are small and can only flow 600hp, any more boost will only result in hot air flow and stress which can result in issues. best option is bigger turbo route, less boost less stress better air flow power more power


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

So if you get a bigger turbo that can flow more air at higher RPM as per your description, you could run it at 1.3bar accross the entire RPM range ? but then surely the whole point of getting a larger turbo would also to increase boost. So if you increaseed this to a higher lvl for this size turbo you would then have the same problem higher up in the RPM range ? in other worlds all turbos lose boost at higher RPM's if running to their near max at the lower/mid RPM range ?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

here is your answer to al problems lol


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Very nice, how much does that go for ?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

ChuckUK said:


> Very nice, how much does that go for ?


only a few K more than OEM modded turbos.(so if your going for power its the way to go) as you get more power and the mainfolds plus wastegates etc..


but if your on a budget the oem modded turbos is the way to go..

but few more Ks opens up a lot more power:wavey:


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

A turbo used to its maximum capacity would reach a very high boost level soon after it spooled and would then lose boost all the way as the engine speed climbs. However, your cylinder pressures/octane/gearbox/clutch might object to the high boost level and it can be difficult to control temperatures.

You want maximum area under the curve, but not to overheat or break anything.

The main point for most of a larger turbo is efficiency where smaller turbos taper their boost.

Unless you have a very large (too large) turbo then it will not gives its highest boost at red line unless you deliberately hold back the midrange.

It is all too easy to fit a new turbo that isn't enough of an upgrade and end up exactly where you started with a 100 BHP or so more and a bit more top end boost. However, if you go too big it is a pig to drive with lots of lag. That is where a built bottom end, cams and head work come in to extend the rev limit safely to make it more like an RB26, M power or VTEC 

If you can rev to 10000 RPM like you can on say some (heavily modified) 4G63 engines, then it doesn't matter so much if your turbo doesn't spool until 6000 RPM. That is how 1000 BHP in a 2 litre can still work.

Alternatively, a stroker or nitrous can get a bigger turbo going nicely. Or sequential turbocharging, or VTG like the 997 Turbo etc.



ChuckUK said:


> So if you get a bigger turbo that can flow more air at higher RPM as per your description, you could run it at 1.3bar accross the entire RPM range ? but then surely the whole point of getting a larger turbo would also to increase boost. So if you increaseed this to a higher lvl for this size turbo you would then have the same problem higher up in the RPM range ? in other worlds all turbos lose boost at higher RPM's if running to their near max at the lower/mid RPM range ?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

thistle said:


> A turbo used to its maximum capacity would reach a very high boost level soon after it spooled and would then lose boost all the way as the engine speed climbs. However, your cylinder pressures/octane/gearbox/clutch might object to the high boost level and it can be difficult to control temperatures.
> 
> You want maximum area under the curve, but not to overheat or break anything.
> 
> ...


hi john,

just a little update am gettign the full block on mine head aswell.

i will need to run it in so a trip to scotland is on the cards..

then we can tweek a bit better for running in period and then next year mrch 2011...

tune it :bowdown1:


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Should be helped greatly by the realtime tuning  I expect to have my boost adjustable without reflashing tomorrow. Other maps will follow. So rather than 7 minutes to change something it will take a few seconds.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

thistle said:


> Should be helped greatly by the realtime tuning  I expect to have my boost adjustable without reflashing tomorrow. Other maps will follow. So rather than 7 minutes to change something it will take a few seconds.


Are you talking about being able to change maps/boost on the fly using the Cobb?


----------



## sander daniels (Apr 14, 2010)

I think a German company called P**s**e might have invented something than allows the turbo to be "small" if needed and BIG at higher revs. The Variable Turbine Geometry (VTG) must be responsible for the 911 Turbo doing a 7.3sec 0-100 in the wet as standard (EVO mag). Interestingly the Carrera GT was timed by EVO at 7.6 seconds to 100mph while my time Saturday was 7.44sec. You would think that is just down to the gearbox but interestingly 200km/h or 124mph was reached in 11.2sec while it took me 11.1sec last Saturday. Last 997GT2 ran 1.4 bar boost and 7.4sec to 100MPH

Long story short GT-R does really do impressive numbers that are hard to explain given its weight and BHP/ton. If only Nissan had fitted VGT or 1 small and 1 BIG turbo...

Porsche Variable Turbine Geometry (VTG) Turbocharger Tech Feature - Motor Trend

Just compared EVO's GT-R numbers to mine: 60mph 3.9 (mine 3.59), 100mph 8.4sec (7.44), 140mph standard 17.2sec (mine 14.34) and Bugatti Veyron at 10.5sec. As expected, biggest gains and bigger speeds. Surprisingly the Veyron "only" did a 10.5sec 1/4 mile with 140.2mph terminal speed. Our man with fixed clutch comes really close!
Nissan GT-R v Bugatti Veyron | Supercar group test | evo


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Porsche in the dry does 6.9 to 100 though, so we need how much bhp to get that ?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

About 570 from a tune only will do that on a good surface.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Are you talking about being able to change maps/boost on the fly using the Cobb?


For tuners who are tuning a car yes that is the aim, whether it will be an end user facility I don't know, but I would support it being one.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok, so if 570 can do that and that's a tune only, why did Sander not achieve a 0-100 sub 7 ?

Based on this you would have to assume that he was running less that 570bhp, he has already been sent a lower boost tune as he was concerned with the levels, so surely a tune only cannot achieve this ? you would need more mods for safety ?

I believe David also has never broken the sub 7sec 0-100.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

We can't be that precise with any vehicle performance measurement technique, they are all flawed.

I gather it was a very hot day, did a 997.2 Turbo do a sub 7 second 0-100 on the same strip on the same day?

Rich GT is an example of tune only who has a few sub 7 second 0-100 times from last year. He also had an 11.0x quarter mile which is competitive with 997.2 Turbo PDK.

Standing start acceleration is a poor estimation of power. Terminal speed in the quarter is a little better but still has many other variables.

I'm suggesting that tune only on some dynos on some days would do 570 BHP and would be competitive with a 997.2 Turbo PDK, sometimes winning, sometimes losing.

Not every 0-100 on the 997.2 Turbo PDK is below 7 seconds I would think, we all tend to select the best examples.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

thistle said:


> We can't be that precise with any vehicle performance measurement technique, they are all flawed.
> 
> I gather it was a very hot day, did a 997.2 Turbo do a sub 7 second 0-100 on the same strip on the same day?
> 
> ...


I believe Rich GT uses a 1 foot rollout (as he should) on his VBox when on a drag strip, but that is also where he measured his sub-7 second 0-60mph time. So take out the rollout and it will be just over 7 seconds I reckon.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> I believe Rich GT uses a 1 foot rollout (as he should) on his VBox when on a drag strip, but that is also where he measured his sub-7 second 0-60mph time. So take out the rollout and it will be just over 7 seconds I reckon.


slow then, a metro would beat him.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Similar specs on US drag strips have crossed the 1/8th at over 100 in under 7 seconds, but often with a midpipe as well as a tune.

How has the 997.2 Turbo PDK been figured, with or without the rollout? It is going to be there or thereabouts, as it should be with similar power to weight and similar gearbox.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Please remember to keep your eye on the events section. 
I have organised a similar event to the 22nd May event to be held at Santa Pod. On Saturday 3rd July there will be 4 R35 GTR private sessions plus as many practice runs etc as you want in the free time. Look here. Put your name on the list and PM me for more information.

This is the second part of the R35 Day Out league table event. Anyone not able to attend this event who has already paid will be able to use their credit another day but obviously not towards the May trophies.

For those of you that need to pay - for now put your name on the list and we will sort out the money later.

All R35 GTR owners are invited to this event. You do not need to have registered previously.

Names go here http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/137586-jap-show-2010-a.html


.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

anyone fancy a mini r35 meet at pod in June as shake down test for the July date ?


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> anyone fancy a mini r35 meet at pod in June as shake down test for the July date ?



What date you thinking?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

aw looks like only available date in June is 14th Friday !

RWYB - Dates & Prices

at least would be nice & quiet


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> anyone fancy a mini r35 meet at pod in June as shake down test for the July date ?


Does this mean you are going on the 3rd July? Your name is not on the list??

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/137586-jap-show-2010-a.html


.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

PS, was speaking to Jeff (Ludders) and for anyone who cannot make the 3rd July, me for one as I will be at Goodwood Festival of Speed for 3 days, he says that you must keep your ticket/s from the previous event and you will be able to attend another event at Pod. 

However, I don’t know how this will affect the overall standings and prize giving when I come along after the 2 events (the first one was a wash out) and win???


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Sorry guys the 3rd July event will be the final day for the trophies. We can't go on for ever trying to fit in everyone so the 3rd is your final chance to win those magnificent 'Glass Rs'.

See you there!


.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Jeff not trying to be antagonistic in any way shape or form, but as I did sort of mention earlier and enquire about what happens to the “original” bunch of us who did attend the Pod when it p*ssed down all day and didn’t get a run and cannot make the 3rd July ?

I for one have an event on the 3rd July which I paid up for in January and don’t miss for anything, 3 days at the Goodwood Festival of Speed.

You did say our tickets would be honoured for another event and if we then go and make an 8 second run, surly whoever does this should and will deserve the trophy ??


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

can't we have a final R35 day in October japshow Finale ?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Good shout Benji


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Steve said:


> Jeff not trying to be antagonistic in any way shape or form, but as I did sort of mention earlier and enquire about what happens to the “original” bunch of us who did attend the Pod when it p*ssed down all day and didn’t get a run and cannot make the 3rd July ?
> 
> I for one have an event on the 3rd July which I paid up for in January and don’t miss for anything, 3 days at the Goodwood Festival of Speed.
> 
> You did say our tickets would be honoured for another event and if we then go and make an 8 second run, surly whoever does this should and will deserve the trophy ??



I understand your point but the trophies were designed to cover the two days in May. The trophies have 'The R35 Day Out May 2010' on them. We cannot go on and on now can we? If it rains on 3rd July the trophies will go to the current leader/s.

I am sure that we can organise another event at a later date when the ticket credits can be used and a trophy that doesn't say 'May 2010' can be awarded.

Meanwhile Steve if you have now got your car down to 8 seconds I think you should sign up to the TOTB Team and if you do run 8 seconds on the day I'll personally buy you a massive trophy.

By the way I am happy for anyone to help with the organisation of any event please drop me a pm if you want to help.



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> can't we have a final R35 day in October japshow Finale ?


We could certainly organise a R35 Jap Show event possibly with sponsorship for the awards?? Nudge nudge Benji..................

It is a big show and we would need to give Santa Pod lots of warning to stand any chance whatsoever plus a minimum of 20 cars to get the private sessions.

Who wants me to try to organise this??

Jeff


.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Na, I don't need an 8.0 second car as don’t do the straight line "boring" Drag strip stuff as you know LOL

Will be at the GTROC Track day at Castle Combe in August for my “Trophy” though !!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

so only 4-5 R35's going this sat for japshow ?

The weekend after rwyb night event also sounds appealing to me


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> so only 4-5 R35's going this sat for japshow ?
> 
> The weekend after rwyb night event also sounds appealing to me


There are more than that going the list is not up to date. Why aren't you going Ben? You never did answer my email!


.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

The beast from the north may come down. Just awaiting the forecast and possible work duties.

If i don't win i'll rape your sheep and steal your wimin


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

johnhanton57 said:


> The beast from the north may come down. Just awaiting the forecast and possible work duties.
> 
> If i don't win i'll rape your sheep and steal your wimin


You leave our sheep alone!


.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Ludders said:


> You leave our sheep alone!
> 
> 
> .



I'll be there :flame:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

johnhanton57 said:


> I'll be there :flame:


With a personal target of 10.73 seconds and 134 mph I hope.


.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Ludders said:


> With a personal target of 10.73 seconds and 134 mph I hope.
> 
> 
> .


Yeh my DREAM target:runaway:


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

I am gunna be happy with any thing under 11.8494 sec :clap: 10.73 is an imense time (i am super jeloussssssssssssssssssssssssssss :bawling: )


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

johnhanton57 said:


> Yeh my DREAM target:runaway:


And trophies to go with it?


.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Titanium GTR said:


> I am gunna be happy with any thing under 11.8494 sec :clap: 10.73 is an imense time (i am super jeloussssssssssssssssssssssssssss :bawling: )


Well Pride comes before the fall. Best i had on Sunday was 11.2  Hopefully I know why now so can fix the problem which is probably my excess weight


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

johnhanton57 said:


> Well Pride comes before the fall. Best i had on Sunday was 11.2  Hopefully I know why now so can fix the problem which is probably my excess weight


still a good time mate, its so difficult to get tens.... 


everything has to be spot on and that bit extra power helps.

am sure you will do a ten again


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

my best was 2 runs of 12.0 sec thats close to my 11.8, but i dont know what it was that made it slower? the heat maybe or a head wind? last time had 1/4 tank full this time had over half tank. maybe next time. 

I am tempted to go august so see if i can better my times and see GTRSTAR run low 10s


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Had a goodday in nice weather onSaturday, nice to havea chat with other owners as well.

Best time i ran was 11.6550 @ 118.70 mph car is standard apart from miltek y-pipe


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

Results of "22nd May" & "3rd July" Nissan GTR R35 Drag days

1st Alex Arundell.............(GTRSTAR)...............= 10.7414 sec - 133.37mph - (modified turbo)
.................................................................................................... - (1000cc injectors)
.................................................................................................... - (76mm intake)
.................................................................................................... - (Titan full decat)
2nd John Hanton.............(Johnhanton57).........= 10.9710 sec - 127.58mph - (GTC Y-pipe)
.................................................................................................... - (GTC Downpipes)
.................................................................................................... - (GTC remap)
3rd Stephen Moore..........(?????)....................= 11.0702 sec - 126.67mph - (Titan full decat)
.................................................................................................... - (1000c injectors)
.................................................................................................... - (76mm intake)
.................................................................................................... - (hard pipes)
4th Alex Ross Wilson........(?????)....................= 11.1538 sec - 126.20mph - (GTC remap)
.................................................................................................... - (GTC Y-pipe)
.................................................................................................... - (GTC Exhaust)
5th David Yu..................(David.Yu)................= 11.1598 sec - 126.61mph - (GTC remap)
................................................................................................... - (Akrapovic Y-pipe)
................................................................................................... - (Akrapovic exhaust)
................................................................................................... - (1000cc injectors)
6th Ben Linney...............(Benji Linney GTC)......= 11.1903 sec - 125.96mph - (Titan full decat)
................................................................................................... - (Forge intercooler)
................................................................................................... - (GTC remap)
................................................................................................... - (GTC Carbon Parts)
7th Sander Daniels..........(?????).....................= 11.2625 sec - 125.59mph
8th Eftekhar Mohammed...(?????).....................= 11.5072 sec - 124.77mph
9th Robert Smithers.........(Robsm)...................= 11.6093 sec - 120.16mph - (CPR Y-pipe)
10th Nigel Sharman..........(?????).....................= 11.6468 sec - 119.96mph - (CPR Y-pipe)
11th Paul Starky..............(?????).....................= 11.6883 sec - 120.58mph - (Milltek Y-Pipe)
12th Paul Kemshall............(?????)....................= 11.8139 sec - 118.99mph - (Standard)
13th Mathew Fulton..........(?????)....................= 11.8309 sec - 119.49mph
14th Mike Stack...............(Smikee)..................= 11.8370 sec - 119.49mph 
15th James Clark..............(Titanium GTR)..........= 11.8494 sec - 119.48mph - (Standard)
16th Ian Rainford.............(?????).....................= 11.8553 sec - 118.53mph
17th Stephen Randall........(?????).....................= 11.9349 sec - 120.25mph
18th Geoff Clark...............(?????).....................= 12.0291 sec - 120.26mph
19th Wendy Ballantine.......(?????).....................= 12.1447 sec - 122.40mph
20th


Please Fill in the forum names and mods on you cars and also if you raced yeserday either messge me you time n i will add it or slot it in the list were it goes. hope people like the table and it gives you good idea of times and mods etc

james


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Congratulation to Alex Arundell (GTRSTAR) who wins both of this years 'R35 Day Out' trophies with a fantastic effort running the 1/4 mile in 10.7414 sec with a terminal speed of 133.37mph.

Well done Alex!!


.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

i thought john got a 10.8 ? or was this yesterdays results only.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah, well done mate even if it is White !!!

So as I asked before what do the rest of "us" do who could not make this event as we had other commitments and might run a fster time when we get to pod ?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Congrats to Alex! That was what you could call a foregone conclusion; Ben where were the other big turbo GT-Rs?!

I think two other outstanding performances were John Hanton breaking into the 10s on a very hot day with standard turbos, and Alex Ross Wilson who did a stonking time for a car with just an exhaust and remap.

Many thanks to Ludders for organising it all and hopefully by next year there will be a few cars taking part that will be capable of beating GTRSTAR's...


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

:flame: Id like to thank the following people as I could not of won without them:

*Ben Linney* @ GTC for supplying the bits and mapping the bits 

*Kevan Kemp *@ Severn Valley Motorsport for putting the bits on the car and not showing up on the 3rd July (his car is faster) :bowdown1:

*John Hanton* @ Scotland for pulling over and letting me pass


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Well done to Alex...:thumbsup:


Would be good to get up all the times from the 3rd and make the list complete, would also like to see the 60Ft times if people have them?


Heres my best run from Saturday, car still with just a remap, oh and it's white...


Rich-GT, 60Ft 1.7862, 1/4 11.0826, 124.11MPH


Rich


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Rich-GT said:


> Well done to Alex...:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Would be good to get up all the times from the 3rd and make the list complete, would also like to see the 60Ft times if people have them?
> ...


Wow! So why aren't you on the list above? Not that I want to be demoted to 6th...

Can't believe you got such a good time with just a remap.
What is your launch technique to get such a good 60ft time? Most of mine were in the 1.8 - 1.9 range.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't know why I am not in the list, I posted the info in the Jap Show thread on Saturday and PM'd James the info? No times were collected on the 3rd so I suspect there are others missing as well.

As to technique then every little thing matters, the following works for me.

Keep the car cool
Drive round the water
R,R,Off
Brake and double press on the accelerator to get the revs as high as possible ( You will not beat the other GT-R to the finish)
Manual gear change at the red line, do not hit the limiter.
Keep in 4th over the finish.

And a couple of other things that I will keep to myself.


Rich


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Rich-GT said:


> Don't know why I am not in the list, I posted the info in the Jap Show thread on Saturday and PM'd James the info? No times were collected on the 3rd so I suspect there are others missing as well.
> 
> As to technique then every little thing matters, the following works for me.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Following John H's advice and example, I started driving through the water and flooring it in 1st getting some rear wheelspin and cleaning/warming the rear tyres before the run.
Seemed to help a bit.

But the double dipping of the throttle on my car was very variable and I never saw more than 3k. As you say, quite galling when you seen the other guy disappear off and people commenting on your 3-5 second "reaction" time!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> i thought john got a 10.8 ? or was this yesterdays results only.



Got a 10.88 but got the 10.9 before that and John F probably did not update


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

How about one more R35 day ? saturday of japshow october or sooner. private test & tune day for max strip time. in Aug right ?

all being well we want to head to pod this sat, nite time event to shake down kev's beast


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Rich-GT said:


> Well done to Alex...:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Would be good to get up all the times from the 3rd and make the list complete, would also like to see the 60Ft times if people have them?
> ...


Hmmm, mite have to get a white wrap then LOL (NEVER !!!!)


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

hi, sory not every1 is on the list its a work in progress and am holiday at mo. So saturday when i get bk i wil update it again. I was thinking we could keep a history of time from these 2 evens and keep adding 2 it as we get faster and faster etc.


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Jaw_F430,(July 3rd) 60Ft 2.0337, 1/4 11.8660, 118.38MPH

Totally stock car, half tank of fuel, 24 Deg C + head wind


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> How about one more R35 day ? saturday of japshow october or sooner. private test & tune day for max strip time. in Aug right ?
> 
> all being well we want to head to pod this sat, nite time event to shake down kev's beast


Ben if you want the race fuel and the wheels you will need to do it quickly as I am off to S.A for the World Cup Final on Friday.

Jeff.


.


----------



## ANDY400R (Mar 28, 2008)

I had a great time on Saturday meeting some old and new faces and trying strip racing for the first time. A massive thanks to Jeff for organizing this and getting us on the strip in front of the huge queues. Pretty cool seeing 10 GTRs going the wrong way down the fire lane in front of the grandstand. Reasonable pleased with my times but whatever technique I used seemed to make little difference as all runs were in the 11.8s standard car with just Miltek Y pipe.

Best was 11.80 117.7mph 1.96 60ft and that was with both air con and stereo on lol, forgot to turn them off as concentrating so hard on getting launch to work.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> :flame: Id like to thank the following people as I could not of won without them:
> 
> *Ben Linney* @ GTC for supplying the bits and mapping the bits
> 
> ...


sorry alex 10.3 !! ..you can have your crown back.when we fit your next batch of tuning goodies..comming from gtc.. at least we the same team lol

first to 9s wins ...


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

kevan kemp said:


> sorry alex 10.3 !! ..you can have your crown back.when we fit your next batch of tuning goodies..comming from gtc.. at least we the same team lol
> 
> first to 9s wins ...


Kevan,

I will be back  well done mate and you have just raised the bar which we will all aspire to but not me i will pass it any time next year:bowdown1:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

please summer hurry up lol


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Will anyone with an R35 in the UK challenge GTC/SVM/Cobb combos this year?


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

thistle said:


> Will anyone with an R35 in the UK challenge GTC/SVM/Cobb combos this year?


what about jurgens GTR http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/136527-j...t-greddy-td06-20g-project-11.html#post1406665


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

stehub said:


> what about jurgens GTR http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/136527-j...t-greddy-td06-20g-project-11.html#post1406665


hope so. long way to go yet with build


----------

